# Sebastian Inlet Fishing report



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lured by the "official" report that Pomp was thick at the SI, I made a trip yesterday there. Apparently the report was not written by most people fishing there. I spent a few hours at the L section of the N. jetty fishing the surf side for pomp and inlet side for snook and got nothing but fighting with the surfers who are too young to know the danger coming right into casting site from the jetty pier, not mentioned they care nothing about their disturbing what other people do. Like most of others, I got nothing. Then I saw one guy walked by with 3 pomps in the bucket. He got them earlier at the end of jetty. I had no better choice but joined the crowd down the end. Well, I got nothing there but saw quite a fishing show there. There was a group of anglers who had a big tank of live pin fishes. They were catching snook one after another. All (about 10 or so within 1-2 hrs) were out of the slot during the time I was there. The highlight for me was that the only bite I got for the day took my rod over the rail. Thank for the fellow fishman, he got it back with Gocha plug. Also one guy from that same group caught a huge (8-10 lbs?) snapper which he kept for dinner.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for the report. Glad you got your rod back. Hope you can get the reel back in order and working smooth again.

Those big snook sound tempting. Did you hear any reports of any flounder from the inlet area?


----------



## EasyCheeze (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for the report. just so you know SI is one of the few places where surfers have the right of way.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Keep a bungie with you when you go to SI...

Glad you got it back..
Where where they catching the snook? Of the dead end or inlet or surf side at the end?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice report, Saw a nice Gag a couple days ago (on another report)


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you all. I did have bungies but I did not use after so many biteless hours and I lost most of tackles except that last set baited on that rod. Of cause I started to pay no attention after so many biteless hrs when the real big bite took place, as always the case. Most of snooks and pomps and other fishes were caught by casting straight out from the end of pier during the outgoing. That goup of fishmen started get snook and that big snapper from inlet site when tide reversed.
No wonder park service did not want to do anything for the surfers coming under jetty pier. But I doubt the rule of surfers have the right way vs anglers has a good stand on the court in case thing happens. The surfers really have a big area of beach than the one under the pier. Surfers (most of them are young) come into fishing area under Sunglow pier all the time as well even though there is a clear sign to restrict them doing so. They are normally cleared by the beach security upon request.


----------



## EasyCheeze (Jun 27, 2007)

The spot right by the jetty is called "1st peak" and is one of the most famous surf spots in FL, thats mainly the reason surfers have right of way. I doubt you will fair well in court if someone got hit with your lead at SI. I do know that 2 pro surfers were fined at sunglow last year and was made a big deal about. Most of the time I fish there the surfers are far enough away from the pier. I've fished and surfed at SI numerous times and never had a problem with anyone. thanks for the report.


----------



## Salmonslammer (Dec 31, 2004)

I was down there tue night fishing the high outgoing on the S side under the bridge and the snook were hitting pretty good...Even for an FNG I managed to hook up with 3.....none in the slot though...all shorts.

Still better than the fishing Ive ran into up here at HHI..... just a few sea bass so far...maybe this afternoon will pan out.


----------

